# Ticket



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

When i got my car it came with an intake from a dealership, so i'm rolling out of summer school u know chillin after a hard day of work and a cop pulls me over for illegaly moding my car and i tell him that it was like that when i got it and hes like tell it to the judge. By the way i live in VA


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wtf?? there are thousands of ppl that has intakes in their cars. even ricers have it. is the intake what the cop ticketed u for??


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

is that the only thing u got in ur car? or is there a 100shot of nos ur not telling us about??

and how did he know u had it???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I got a ticket - also known here as a 'yellow sticker' or 'work order' or 'canary' - last friday night. Got it for pod filter, illegal pedals and BOV 

Took it to the pits (vehicle inspection) and the guy passed those things without problems. He did find a split in my cat though so I still have the sticker till i get that fixed


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

*ticket*

he told me to pop my hood i dont know how he heard the intake but, thats what i got a ticket for.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

dam...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

illegal pedals?
intake? maybe cops should do something constructive...maybe arrest drugs dealers...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Tell me about it. Perth is the yellow sticker - speed camera capital of the world


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so how are pedals illegal?
do they make ur car incredibly fast?
or do they inject a narcotic gas into the air so u can get high?
i'm not seeing how pedals are illegal


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lmao. i agree wtih drift. i think cops should go catch murderers and rapists, not chase down imports and try to find something wrong with it.. like pedals..??  wtf is up with that??


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

he musta been really mad...(probably cuz he ate all his cream puffs)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mad... BUT PEDALS OMG FOR CRYING OUT LOUD PEDAL!! :wtf:


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

maybe by double clutching...it...noooo it couldnt.....made him exceed the speed limit....hmmmmmm


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They violate Australian Design Rules (ADR's)
Basically the ADR used to say 'pedal must be covered with more than X percent of rubber and be fixed to the pedal mount.'

Basically it was to stop people buying those cheap as metal pedals that are attached with spring clips. They can come off easily when driving and are therefore a hazard.

Mine are Momo super turismo alloy pedals which have rubber inserts and are screwed into the pedal mount. They are legal but I needed a permit for them apparently. I think I got a cop that was in a bad mood.

ADR's cover other things like headlight height, minimum car height, tyre size, lighting accessories, seatbelts etc. Anything on your car that violates these rules must be fixed and approved by department of transport. The sticker means you have a week or two to fix it. If you dont fix it the car is unlicensed.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

D A M N 
that seriously sucks. i think sum1 in anotehr thread said that they get tickets for how loud the muffler is, not how much pollution it makes lol. anyways, thats crap about pedals and stuff. unless its making like a ton of noise...yea sometimes they're just in bad moods i guess. 

My favorite cops: cops that are enthusiasts lol.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow.. i don't think the rules over here in US are that harsh.. that's a big bummer for you bro..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Eastern states they do dB checks on mufflers. Perth we get fines for 'noise pollution'. In QLD they have some bullsh!t laws where if you are caught 'hooning' around they can confiscate your car


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wtf.. that sux bro.. good thing i live by a bunch of ********  jkjk.. woohoo AZ!!! i can also pass emissions with sr..i think..


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

what do u mean hooning around?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Tickwomp said:


> *what do u mean hooning around? *


Hooning includes burnouts, cruising with stereo up loud, 'street racing', speeding and other anti-social behaviour. Its a very unfair system. Repeat offenders get warnings, then fines, then car confiscation (crushed into cube basically)


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

dude CRUSHED INTO A CUBE? that is seroiusly wrong..Really harsh. damn if i knew thatd happen i sure as hell wouldn't be doing that kind of stuff. move to the US and be free


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

I got pulled over by a cop for speeding suposedly and he told me to pop my hood. After i do this he tells me that my tower bar is illegal and that i have headers. Keep in mind that this is a stock ga16de. I ask him to point out the headers and he points at the cat. He then ask me what the tower bar did. I was so angry. This cop tells me something is illegal and doesnt even know what it is. I HATE COPS!!!!


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

I live in va too and all i have done right now is intake and i cut the exauhst off right before the muffler so it still looks like i have it until next week when i get my exauhst, but i got pulled over for it being too loud and i told him all i had was intake and showed him and he let me go, you had some crazy cop..............you shoulda taken him out for donughts, maybe that would help


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

I didnt know VA had laws about modding cars. What part of VA are you all in?


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

he had to be pissed off, probably didnt make his ticket quota...thus giving you a repair order for something that he might be able to squeez by on...sooo take it off, inspect it and put it back on, I had to do this numerous times when I had my Integra GS-R that car was a pig magnet


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

I dont know about VA but in california you dont have to pop your hood unless they have a permit, that sucks man, maby you can put in a stock intake then show in court, after its over put your old one back in.


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

oh shit this topic is over a month old, forgot what page i was on, woops


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

at least u noticed ur learning


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Man, VA? FUCK THAT, you need to take that BULLSHIT to court, uh..........month old? wtf......i feel like a honda driver now.


----------



## allen (Dec 25, 2004)

I smell bacon


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

chicago cops are cool....


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

1 month 2..3...4months old what the hell. To sum this thread up cops have way better things to do then pull some 16 year old over and harass him about a damn cold air intake. That is why emission test were instated if the car passes with the mods in place then all is good if not then fix it till it dose. its really ironic when you think of it most power making mods for N/A will actually improve emissions if it is installed right and tuned if need be


----------

